# Want an onscreen EQ



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a program that displays what frequencies a song is playing on the screen? I am basically just trying to put a name with a face type of thing. Not sure if that makes sense but for example if I hear a drum I would like to see on screen what range of the frequency spectrum was just played.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that is exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Foobar has an on-screen spectrum analyzer.


----------

